# How easy is it to fit additional 12v Sockets?



## wolfie69 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

How easy is it to fit additional 12v Sockets?  Can I just add these to the existing wiring?

I have a Hymer Camp - only has two 12V sockets 1 above the Kitchen Sink and 1 in the Bathroom.

Having just returned from our first 3 week trip to France (Fantastic Place to Motorhome). We had been using the Laptop for TV / DVD but it became a pain setting it up and taking it down (Hymer Camp is very Compact).

I am going to invest in a Flat screen / Roof Mounted Ariel ( will stick with my Pole mounted Dish, but install an external coax socket, so we can keep the Fly screens down)

Sorry for the ramble simple question was  -  How easy is it to fit additional 12v Sockets?

Many thanks
Matthew


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Very easy, just run a SUITABLE cable from the battery via a FUSE and then to the location you want the sockets to be, make sure the cable is heavy enough to carry the CURRENT you intend to draw [AMPS] and that it won't chaff anywhere and there you are, if you do decide to just  run them from the existing sockets you must be sure that the original cabling is capable of carrying the extra current you will draw and that the original fuse is also large enough  so it won't blow.


----------



## Pollik (Aug 26, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> Very easy, just run a SUITABLE cable from the battery via a FUSE and then to the location you want the sockets to be, make sure the cable is heavy enough to carry the CURRENT you intend to draw [AMPS] and that it won't chaff anywhere and there you are, if you do decide to just  run them from the existing sockets you must be sure that the original cabling is capable of carrying the extra current you will draw and that the original fuse is also large enough  so it won't blow.



Although it does help if you are also good at practical things like being able to get to the battery...as I found out when I discovered that there is bugger all room under the driving seat.  I decided that removing the seat was too risky a job to try while I am away, in case I couldn't get it back in.  

How do you add a fuse?  A blade fuse particularly...I have never found any inline holders?


Polly


----------



## vwalan (Aug 26, 2011)

hi. visit a good accesory shop. or auto electrical place . loads of places do them. try durite part number 0-376-60. they list all sorts. truck shops . even our local tragomills cash n carry stocksthem . 
cheers alan


----------



## dc6947 (Aug 26, 2011)

*I recently made a 12v socket!*

Now, i know next to nothing about electrics, but i'm very proud to say that i did make my own new 12v socket which hooks directly to my leisure battery, complete with inline fuse. I bought everything i needed from Maplins and happened to meet a kind manager there who was happy to discuss how i should join the wires together and how to go about it all. 

I have attached a pic of my setup below. For me, i needed 2 metres of red and 2 metres of black wire (cheaper to buy 'stuck together' as a double wire if you see it, you can pull them apart easily, it's what i did) - make sure the wire is rated for the amps you intend to use - i only need to plug my chargers in so only used 15amp, i since found out that 30amp may have been better as it would allow for more, but no biggie cos the fuse will take care of problems. So, probably 30amp rated wire is best. Then you need the socket itself, then the inline fuse holder, and fuses to match (all rated for 30 amps or whatever you decide to go with), and finally you need something to connect it all together (crimping tool, connectors). All in it cost me around 25 pounds but that included the crimping tool which i'll be able to use another time, and lots of spare connectors.

Anyway, the wires in my pic go as follows (red is positive, black negative):

- red battery clip connected to red wire with inline fuse, then connected via the blue connector to the red 2m length of wire which goes to the +ve terminal on the 12v socket
- black wire attached to -ve terminal on the 12v socket, then going straight back to the black battery clip


The blue connector and the 'clips' (not sure what they are called?) on the ends of the wires were very easy to attach using the crimping tool which is just used to 'squash' the metal in the connector/clip onto the wire to secure it (and the tool has a little blade for cutting wire and also a wire stripping hole for removing the plastic from the wire on the ends where you connect it).




It works great! Only thing i'd do differently is to not use the crocodile style battery clips and get the proper 'permanent' style clips, but i had no choice at the time because i was in the shop and had no idea what the exact connection type was. I'd also use 30amp setup instead of 15amp next time so i can run more things if i choose to do so.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Pollik said:


> Although it does help if you are also good at practical things like being able to get to the battery...as I found out when I discovered that there is bugger all room under the driving seat.  I decided that removing the seat was too risky a job to try while I am away, in case I couldn't get it back in.
> 
> How do you add a fuse?  A blade fuse particularly...I have never found any inline holders?
> 
> ...


 In line and blade fuse carriers can be bought at most car accessory shops, Halfords, Maplins and on line, the carriers  usually have a wire fitted at each end for connection to the live feed from the Battery or  where ever you plan to power them from, fit them as close as practical to the Battery or live feed, always in the LIVE  wire, try and make the connection  where it is easily accessed as you may at some time need to change a fuse and if you have hidden it away Well!!!! If the blade fuse carrier does not have a wire already fitted it will have  two terminals attached  to fit crimped cables to.


----------



## maingate (Aug 26, 2011)

If your Hymer has the Elektroblock unit fitted, there should be a spare supply socket on it. You will need a plug. If you google Dave Newell, he supplies them. Take the power supply from there. Failing that, if you have no electrical knowledge, get an auto electrician to do the job, it should not cost much and it will be safer than bodging.


----------



## just jane (Aug 27, 2011)

Does your van not have a tv cupboard with an additional 12v socket? my camp swing does.


----------



## wolfie69 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thansk Maingate - yes it has an Electroblock - it's just in a very tight space under the drivers seat. But that looks like the best way to do it.

Just Jane - No mine dosn't have a TV Cupboard - I am still not sure of the best place to fix the TV.

Would be good to see a picture of how yours is setup though - if you have one handy




Cheers
Matthew


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Mess with the Electro box at your Peril, they cost about £700 to replace..


----------

